
Being Productive Does Not Make You Learn - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/being-productive-does-not-make-you-learn/
======
stockkid
I recently noticed that I don’t learn much on productive days at work. Rather
I learn a lot when everything seems to be falling apart and I struggle to get
features out.

I think this counter-intuitive fact might have some implications on many of
our careers because we are continually pushed to be productive, not
necessarily to learn. Therefore I wrote about my observation in detail, and
what we it leaves us to do.

------
some_account
I think max learning occurs when you start (and finish) new projects in
unfamiliar technologies all the time. This is the opposite of what most
workplaces do.

